# Alice Sarah Ott



## DavidA

Alice Sara Ott has been diagnosed with the degenerative condition known as multiple sclerosis.

https://slippedisc.com/2019/02/star-pianist-i-have-multiple-sclerosis/


----------



## Larkenfield

Sorry to hear! She’s a lovely pianist in more ways than one. Whatever her condition, I hope it can be successfully managed so she can continue to perform as long as possible.


----------



## Josquin13

Multiple Sclerosis isn't the death sentence it used to be. Although, understandably, a classical musician like Ms. Ott probably right away thought of poor Jacqueline Dupre and felt a sense of panic. But!, people are reversing, even beating M.S. today with a combination of Paleo dietary changes and functional medicine. Hopefully, Alice Sarah Ott will do all the right kind of research to become better informed, because if people in wheelchairs with secondary stage M.S.--such as Terry Wahls (see link below)--can recover enough to do an 18 mile bicycle ride!, there is hope for Ms Ott.. : So, if you're out there, Alice Sarah, read this (& btw, Terry Wahls isn't the only person I've read about who's clobbered M.S. with critical dietary changes!):

https://www.mindbodygreen.com/0-128...ms-with-a-paleo-diet-functional-medicine.html
https://www.everydayhealth.com/multiple-sclerosis/diet/can-you-beat-ms-with-paleo-diet/
https://www.amazon.com/The-Wahls-Pr...218/ref=as_li_qf_sp_asin_il_tl?tag=mind0a3-20





Also, I'm wondering if Ms. Ott is a long time vegetarian? Recent long term studies (of 18 years) have now shown that vegetarianism isn't as healthy as previously supposed, since vegetarians have chronically higher homocysteine levels than meat & fish eaters, and lower B12 levels (hence, a greater predisposition towards neurological disease, etc.)--even if they show up okay for B12 on doctor's blood tests, they can still have dangerously lower B12 levels than they should (which surprised me, being a former vegan & vegetarian).


----------

